# Duyuru > Kültür >  Avrupa adalarında ön-türk kültürü

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Orta Asya kökenli ün-Türk toplumlarının dünyadaki izlerini sürmek istersek ada kültürlerine yönelmemiz gerekir. Nedeni de, adaların dış saldırılara karşı daha iyi korunmuş olması ve mevcut kültürün oldukça uzun bir süre varlığını sürdürebilmiş olmasıdır. “Ada” deyince, Avrasya kıtasının etrafını saran ve çepeçeve serpilmiş olan adaları kast ediyorum. ürneğin, Pasifik adalarındaki ve Asya kıtasının doğu bölgesindeki adalardan söz ettim. (Bkz. 56 sayılı Pasifik Dağılımı ve 60 sayılı Asya Dağılımının İzleri başlıklı yazılarım)
 Akdeniz adalarından Girit, Kıbrıs, Malta ve Korsika adalarında, Ege denizindeki pek çok irili ufaklı adada Asya kökenli kadim kültürün izlerine halen rastlamak mümkündür. Kıbrıs adasında bulunmuş olan yazılı taş belgelerdeki abece hakkında *Maurice Pope* şu ifadeyi kullanmaktadır:(Kaynak: The Story of Decipherment, sayfa 123, Thames and Hudson yayınevi, Londra, İngiltere)
 *“Kıbrıs hece yazısı halen anlaşılması mümkün olmayan ve adına Eteokıbrıs denmiş olan bir dilde kayıt tutmak için kullanılmıştır. üstelik, adada bu yazı tarzından daha eski olan ve Kıbrısın bronz çağından kalma Cypro-Minoan adı takılmış olan bir yazı türü bulunmuştur.”*
 Cypro-Minoan yazısı Kıbrıs ile Girit adalarına yerleşmiş olan kadim bir kültürün yazısı olduğu kesindir. (Bkz. 49 sayılı Yazının Gelişimi başlıklı yazım) 
Alttaki resimde Ege denizindeki Limni adasında bulunmuş olan *Lemnos-Kaminia* yazıtı görülmektedir. Bu yazıt önce Yunanca okunmak istenmiş, başarılamayınca Ermenice, Dravitçe hatta Kopti dilinde okunmaya çalışılmış fakat bugüne kadar anlamlı bir sonuç elde edilememiştir. Sonuçta “Bu yazı Etrüskçe’dir, o yüzden okunamamıştır”, şeklinde bir yargıya varılmıştır. Oysa ki Orhun abecesindeki harflerin yardımıyla okunduğu taktirde hem Türkçe hem de resimle uyumlu bir ifade ortaya çıkmaktadır. Yazı *bustrofedon* tarzında, bir öküzün tarlayı sürüşü gibi, sağdan sola başlayıp satır sonunda, ters yönde, soldan sağa doğru devam etmektedir.
 En üstteki ilk satır sağdan sola doğru ikinci satır ise soldan sağa doğru okunmalıdır. ün-Türk yazıtlarında bustrofedon tarzında yazılmış belgeler bulunmaktadır. (Bkz. 38 sayılı Etrüsk Zarındaki Yazılar başlıklı yazım) Limni yazısındaki ilk iki satırı kendi yorumum olarak alttaki resimde görüldüğü şekilde okuyorum. İlk iki satırda resimdeki kişiye hitapla: “AS’ın atası, kam, has babam” yazılmıştır. Söz konusu halkın *AS* halkı olduğu ve Asya kökenli olduğu anlaşılmaktadır.
 Yazıdaki ilk damga AS damgası olup AS, AZ, OZ veya üZ şekillerinde dahi okunabilir. Bu özellik Orhun abecesinin bir hece yazısı oluşundan türemektedir. (Bkz. 62 sayılı Finike (Gubla) Abecesi başlıklı yazım) As damgasının yanındaki dikey çizgi *IS*, *İZ* veya *ESİS* şeklinde okunur ve belirleyen olmaktadır. Türkçe *ASIZ* veya *ASI* anlamını taşır. üçüncü harf *AT* damgasıdır ve zamanla A harfine dönüşmüştür. Birinci sözcük bu durumda *As’ın Atası* olur. İkinci sözcük açıkça *KAM* sözü olup resimdeki kişinin bir şaman olduğuna işarettir. üçüncü sözcük ise soldan sağa AS ABAM olsa da H sesinin tek başına ün-Türkçe’de bulunmayışından dolayı AS ABAM yazılmış olsa da aslında *HAS BABAM* anlamını taşıdığı görüşündeyim. ABA veya APA kök sözcükleri üN-Türkçe /*baba*/ demek oldukları biliniyor. Tüm yazıyı bu şekilde okumak mümkündür. Daha fazla ayrıntıya girmeden, bu kısa çözümlemenin yeterli olduğu ve tüm yazıtın Asya kökenli bir ün-Türk toplumuna ait olduğu görüşündeyim.
 Avrupa’nın en batısında bulunan İrlanda, İngiltere ve Orkney adalarında da Asya kökenli bir halkın izlerine halen rastlamak mümkündür. (Bkz. 54 sayılı Pikt Dili ve Yazısı başlıklı yazım) 
Geçtiğimiz aylarda basılmış olan *The Origin of the British* başlıklı kitapta Stephen Oppenheimer İngiltere halkının genetik taramasını yapmış ve şu sonuca ulaşmıştır (kendi çevirim):
 İngilizlerin genel genetik görünümüne dayanarak, Keltlerin, Belklerin, Angloların, Jütlerin, Saksonların, Vikinglerin ve Normanların, buzul çağının sona ermesi ile boşalan adalara gelen Bask halkına göre azınlık mülteciler oldukları anlaşılmaktadır.
Yani, İngiliz halkının büyük çoğunluğu Bask halkına yakın genler taşıdığı sonucu ortaya çıkmıştır. Bask halkı ise o bölgeye çok eskiden gelmiş olan Asya kökenli insanlarla aynı geni taşımakta ve Asya kökenli bir dil konuşmaktadır. Zaten Bask adı çok sonradan Fransızca bir isim olup İspanyolca *Vasco* sözünden dönüşmüştür. İspanyolca *Vaca* (vaka) sözü /inek/ demek olup, Vasco sözü de /inek besleyen/ anlamını taşır. Ayrıca, İspanyolca öküz için /*buey*/ ve boğa için /*toro*/ dendiğine de dikkatinizi çekmek isterim. Buey sözündeki *BU* kök sözcüğü için 28 sayılı ün-Türk Harflerinin Kökeni başlıklı yazıma ve TORO (Tur-OSK) sözü için 6 sayılıOk Dilleri ve 27 sayılı Tur ve Ok Boylarının Adları başlıklı yazılarıma bakınız.

----------

